# Compairing sites



## GaryWT (Feb 6, 2002)

Web sites that is.

I do not know how long this site has been around but there is not much activity on it.  I was on the pop up site and there are dozens on new posts everyday.  I fit into both sites because I have a pop up and a travel trailer butthis site looks slow.  Where is everyone, camping season in the Northeast is right around the corner and everyone is sleeping.


----------



## gpetry (Feb 6, 2002)

Compairing sites

Gary - RVUSA is the oldest RV information portal on the internet dating back to September 1995. In late 2000, our company, NetSource Technologies aquired it and built an entire new site. We have been very succesful in all areas of the website except the discussion groups. Traffic has gone from 80,000 visitors per month in 1999 to around 200,000 visitors last month. Our online dealer, supplier and campground listings have grown from around 80 to over 8000 and our online inventory with close to 4,000 units for sale online from nearly 60 dealers is second only to rvtrader online in number of units listed. We have several very cool promotions coming up in the next 2-3 months that will continue to build and promote traffic on the site. Unlike some of our competitors, you will see that we allow these boards to run without much interference from us and posts are made by a lot of people. Some of the other boards we watch have lots of activity, but most of it is confined to 20-30 zealots who live on the board. For this discussion to succeed, we need the support and input of people like you to come in and ask good question and post good answers. I am open for suggestions as to how we can make this board better or generate more activity on it. We appreciate your input and look forward to the discussions becoming as successful as the rest of the site.

-Greg Petry
President
RVUSA.com


----------



## GaryWT (Feb 6, 2002)

Compairing sites

Thanks for the info Greg.  As you can see, I am new here.  I have camped in a pop up for 12 yearsand just bought a TT last year.  I just fell upon this site last week because I saw it mentioned in a post on another board.  I do searches every so often and never found the site on my own.  Well, I am here now and I am sure over the next few weeks I will be able to look oround and see what is offered here and see what I can add.

Thanks


----------



## gpetry (Feb 6, 2002)

Compairing sites

thanks gary - we'll look forward to having you!!


----------



## Cliff (Feb 6, 2002)

Compairing sites

I'm the one that mentioned this site over at Pop-up Times forum. I've also mentioned them here. Seems they could pass customers back-n-forth. 

gpetry... There has been a lot of discussion lately at Popup Times (PUT) from people that have purchased Hybrid TT's, figuring they would have to leave since they were no longer in a pop-up. PUT management and the users all assured them they could stay. I have tried spreading the word around about this site, but it is terribly slow here. It would seem a small mention of your message boards in a venue such as Trailer Life would help generate traffic here. Popup Times has their own print publication, which they use to help promote their message board.

I just stumbled onto your site by looking at a list of known websites utilizing the Snitz Forum, which I had considered adding to my own site. I have decided agaist the forum at this time, since I have no financial means to promote it. I think if more people knew this was here, and how helpful a forum like this can be, then the traffic would increase porportionally.

At first I was worried that I'd get run off, being a pop-up camper. By everyone here so far has been great, and treat me with due respect. Some may look down on the Pop-up, but it is still an RV, just a junior among the big boys!!! I keep coming back, so I figure others will too!

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## gpetry (Feb 6, 2002)

Compairing sites

Thanks - You'll be seeing some thing about us in the media in the upcoming months. Sorry, but I can't give more details yet, but we are real excited about it. I agree with you that the forums here seem to be much friendlier than some of the other ones. We have some very good and knowledgable people who post here on a regular basis. It does seem that the key to most successful forums is finding a core of people who are very loyal to it and post on a regular basis. Our core seems to be growing and our monthly posts are going up each month. Also, the fact that we break our threads apart unlike some of the other "popular" rv forums gives the impression that there is less activity here than ther is. Bear with us and you will see us begin to grow!!

-Greg


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2002)

Compairing sites

Hi Gary,
Glad you found this site.  Hang around and I think you will really enjoy this forum.  It doesn't matter what kind of camper you own, or even if you don't have one, I like reading everyones opinions.  Been around quite a while and it's still amazing how much I learn by listening to others. You will not see the bashing on this forum that is found on some others when questions are asked. Jump in and share 

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Carolinagirl (Feb 7, 2002)

Compairing sites

Hi All!
  I too found this site from the pop-up times forum.  We are in the process of selling our pop-up in order to purchase our first travel trailer.  I was glad to see this forum is set up in a similiar way to what I was used to seeing elsewhere.  It is also very easy to read.  I hope this site continues to grow in popularity as well, I'm glad to hear there will be additional advertising also.  I will do my part spreading the word too.  I am glad to have found somewhere to turn as the other board is set up more for pop-ups, and even hybrids, but I think we may be pushing our welcome there with a travel trailer.  Mostly I am excited to find a board where I can again communicate with more persons questions that will relate mostly to our new rv.

Carolinagirl
2000 Coleman Fairview
1995 Chevy Suburban
1995 Chevy Silverado 4x4


----------



## Carolinagirl (Feb 7, 2002)

Compairing sites

So sorry for all the double posts, I kept getting a delayed post that took to long to complete and repressed the post bar.  Didn't mean to be reposting.

Carolinagirl
2000 Coleman Fairview
1995 Chevy Suburban
1995 Chevy Silverado 4x4


----------



## Old Forum Post (Feb 7, 2002)

Compairing sites

Carlinagirl,

No problem - easily fixed!  

Happy Posting!
Lee Simpson
Webmaster


----------



## fjohn56 (May 16, 2002)

Compairing sites

I found this site one day not too long ago just surfing the'Web. I was using configurations that had RV in them; and came across this site. I LIKE IT HERE!!! But it is S    L    O    W. I haven't been able to access the chat part of this site, 'cuz the library I am presently using has it filtered out, and the 'puter doesn't have all of the software. But I do like the forums, and have learned alot just by reading them.
  Thank you for such a good site, and I hope that it will continue to do the good job that it has in the past.


----------



## C Nash (May 17, 2002)

Compairing sites

fjohn56, Where is the chat?  Use to have one that I went to every night around 9pm cst but, no one was every there so they finally just removed it from the board or i can't find it.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fjohn56 (May 21, 2002)

Compairing sites

I think Management removed it, Mr. Nash. Not enough traffic to justify it, would be my guess.  I had tried, not too long ago(2weeks?)to get into the chat room that WAS here, but no success; for the reasons that I stated previously.


----------



## C Nash (May 21, 2002)

Compairing sites

fjohn56, it was removed from mine around a year ago, I think.  Drop that Mr. makes me feel old Most just call me Nash.  I would like the chat if enough would support.  Maybe they will give it another try later.  I think the only one I ever found on there was the webmaster.  Never could figure why no one used it but, there are a lot more members here now just wish more would give there opinions.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Old Forum Post (May 22, 2002)

Compairing sites

Hello all

Yes, we removed the chatroom as no one was using it. Although with the recent discussions about it we would like to gauge the interest of added the chatroom feature back to RVUSA. 

Please vote in our poll HERE!

Thanks for being part of RVUSA.com!
Lee Simpson
Webmaster
RVUSA.com


----------



## fjohn56 (Sep 23, 2002)

Compairing sites

This is right in line with what I asked on a previous post. Sound familiar?  :laugh:


----------

